# How to fillet a Mahi mahi [Dolphin Fish]



## attie (Feb 29, 2008)

YouTube - How to Filet a Mahi


----------



## poached_pear (Feb 29, 2008)

It's like looking in a mirror!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

interesting.


----------

